# A cure and treatment



## steve haman (Apr 6, 2021)

Hello all,

I've written here a post a while ago about the treatment, which it was right but it needs some tweaks, so I'm writing this post to update you on the tweaks.

Disclaimer: if you want to follow the treatment, do it at your own risk.

I've wrote before that it's an electrolytes deficiency ((which causes water imbalance as well) mainly sodium and potassium, You can do your own research about the sodium potassium pump atpase (Na+/K+-ATPase) and the role of magnesium in it as well and see how that any deficiency that disrupts this, can affect you from head to toe) which it is, but priorities and the dosages need to be changed from the previous post, as follows:-


Sodium and Potassium
Magnesium
Calcium (Don't take it)

It's mainly a sodium and potassium deficiency, which causes a water imbalance in the body as well. it may be enough for some of you to take these two alone to correct the deficiency, and some of you may require extra nutrients to correct the deficiency.

*Case 1 (Sodium and Potassium Only):*

Each of you require a different dose than the other, you'd have to find what is best for you by what you feel and by trial and error. I'd recommend taking 1:1 ratio, you may need 1:2 or 2:1.

For sodium, I'd recommend sea salt (non iodized) as its better for replenishing and repleting the sodium, chloride and water in your body.

For potassium: I'd recommend potassium chloride, as its the form recommended for correcting a potassium deficiency. Please note that potassium requires sugar and insulin in order to be absorbed by the cells. So you have to add sugar to the drink.

Try 1 gram of sodium to a gram of potassium with two to three tsp of sugar dissolved well in 300 - 500ml glass of water. You may increase the dose, but try not to take more than 2 grams of potassium at the same time. Try to repeat this drink daily 3 times or until you feel better.

Alternative method: take ORS solutions, you can find them at any pharmacy, but note that different solutions have different ratios of sodium and potassium, but the most popular one and probably the one you'd find available has about 2.2:1 sodium to potassium ratio, so you'd have to add to this about 1.2 grams of potassium to make it 1:1 ratio if you're planning on taking a 1:1 ratio.

ORS is preferred as it contains the right amount of sugar to sodium in order to optimize absorption.

Please note that potassium chloride may irritate the stomach or digestive tract if not taken with a good amount of water, or on an empty stomach. So drink plenty of water with it, and eat something first. Some recommend not to exceed 1 gram to minimize GI discomfort, its up to you to know how much you can tolerate.

*Case 2 (Sodium and Potassium + Other Nutrients):*

Alongside the previously mentioned, you may need the following:-

*Magnesium*

If you're magnesium deficient, you can't correct the potassium deficiency, so first, you have to start taking magnesium.

The only type of magnesium I recommend is magnesium glycinate, the best brand I've found is Doctor's Best Magnesium. Don't take magnesium citrate, as the citric acid in it attracts water and may worsen the sodium and potassium deficiency.

Note: Some of you may feel worse a bit when starting on magnesium because when you start taking it, it increases the need for sodium and potassium. To remedy this, increase your sodium and potassium intake, and don't take more than 200mg per day. And try to increase your sodium and potassium a bit before you start taking magnesium.

Note: taking magnesium and potassium together at the same time may feel a bit much as they have similar functions in the body, try separating the two, or increase your sodium intake.

*B-Complex*

Sodium and potassium are mainly regulated by your adrenal glands, so in order to support your adrenals, you may need to take some B vitamins, especially vitamin B5.

Also, magnesium and potassium require vitamin B6 in order to be absorbed into the cells.

Only take methylated B complex and look for B6 as Pyridoxal 5'-Phosphate (p5p) form. The best brand I've found is Jarrow Formulas B-right Complex.

Note: don't take too much of B vitamins as they increase the need for sodium and potassium. To remedy this, increase your sodium and potassium intake, and try to increase your sodium and potassium a bit before you start taking B-Complex.

*Helping nutrients*:-


Zinc (Don't take too much as it may deplete copper in extreme cases)
Vitamin C (Try to find a natural complex form, not only as ascorbic acid)
Chelated multi mineral (find one calcium free, or has a low dose with a good form of calcium).

Note: Only take chelated minerals.

Wishing you all the best.


----------

